# tiling a fireplace



## Jack Hass (May 21, 2006)

I have a fireplace that I switched from log burning to gas burning. When I did this I removed the metal doors on the front and the grate where the blower blew air. I switched to ventless if it matters.
The blower has since quit and it is disconnected.
The fireplace looks very unfinished without the doors and grate. 
My plan is to add some sort of tile. The face of the fireplace where I am going to add the tile is metal. I want to screw the cement backer board to the tile and place the tiles on that.
Does this plan sound ok?
Should I use some sort of glue and screws to attack the backer board?
What kind of morter should I use or special grout because of the heat?


----------



## mhashsc (Jul 21, 2008)

*me too*

did you ever get any info on how to go about this? I am doing the exact same thing and would rather just leave the fireplace exposed than go buy a frame and doors. They are very expensive. If you apply a backerboard, can you do so directly over the metal face of the fireplace? If the tile goes onto the backerboard, what do you put around the sides of the backerboard and tile, is there an edging tile??


----------



## dhag (Jul 21, 2008)

Can you post a picture?


----------

